# prayers



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont usually ask for prayers or thoughts, but a friend of mine is in a life or death situation. I have talked to Stacey some about it. 
My friend Blake works on radio towers. About two months ago he was knocked off a tower by a crane. he had a hardhat on and a harness but when he fell he got slammed into the side of the tower breaking his back. he was paralized from the waist down. The last couple of weeks he has been losing feeling in his arms as well. They found out he was leaking spinal fluid. He went in for surgery this morning, with a 25 % chance of coming out of it alive. Well he came out of it alive, but he is in a coma, they dont think he is going to make it through the night. 
Last time i talked to him he sounded depressed and he said he wished it was all over, i know its the depression talking. he is a wonderful person the deserves so much more in life. he is only 29 years old and has a lot of years to go. 
Please just keep him in your thoughts.
thanks
beth


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

What a terrible, terrible tragedy for a man so young! I am so sorry, my thoughts are with him xxx


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beth.....I am so sorry to hear this, how sad :hug: ...... I will for sure say a prayer for Blake ray: . 
Take care, Denise


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Beth! That is so horrible! You can count on my prayers! I can't imagine that happening! No wonder he was depressed! Please please keep us updated!
:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: 
Hoping for all the best,
Tara


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Beth, I sure will be praying for him.

Lord, I pray today to you that you will take care of Blake in his recovery. Lord I pray that you will be with the Doctors and give them the knowledge that they need to help Blake in this time. Lord if Blake is never to walk again that is your plans and we can not ask that you change it, but I pray that you will help Blake and the family and friends to accept what you have planned for him and just embrace it. we do not know why this happened and why you chose him, but we must accept it so I pray to you that you will help everyone involved to accept it and to feel your arms wrapped around everyone and let them know you are there for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beth ....I am so sorry about ...Blake...  ....I will pray...... that he heals and gets back to his self .......really soon.....what a horrible accident....  :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How devastating for someone so young to be injured so badly, I pray that he recovers and keeps his will to live :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

he's gone, his cousin just called me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I didn't see this. I am so sorry for you loss. :hug: :tears:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beth.....I am so sorry :hug: .
I'll keep you and his family in my prayers......it is those left behind that need prayers to move forward with life and deal with their greif..... Blake is now at peace and has no more pain.
Bless you and his family, Denise


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

that is so tragic.  I will be praying. ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness- I am so sorry, I didn't see this until now either.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends- what a horrible thing to have happened.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Beth. I am so sorry. I sure wish I could give you a hug in person. It is so hard to lose someone in a accident like that.

Lord I pray that you will be with Beth in this time, lord please wrap your arms around her and let her know you are there for her. There was a reason for this no matter how hard it is to understand. Lord please give her the support that she needs.
Amen.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> he's gone, his cousin just called me.


Beth I am so sorry

message me if you need to talk


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

How tragic...I will keep you and his family in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.... :hug: My heart goes out to you ...and his family...it isn't easy.. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry!!!!!!! :hug: :hug: :grouphug: :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is in a better place now, free of pain :hug: My heart goes out to Blakes' family and friends in this time of sorrow :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry, my prayers are with you and his family :hug: :grouphug: ray: :hug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

:grouphug: :hug: :tears: ray: 
may God be with you and his family. 
i'll be praying for you all. 
:grouphug:


----------

